# In Detail: TTS (Full Press Release)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've run the full press release at the link below. Notable and not in the release, I've gotten US market specific info:
On sale in USA: end of November 2008 as a MY 2009 vehicle
S tronic (DSG) only
* Full Story *


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: In Detail: TTS ([email protected])*

George,
Is Audi going to drop the 3.2 all together in favor of the lighter, more nimble, and more powerful TT-S?
if so that would be awesome.


----------



## 750shadow (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: TTS ([email protected])*

"Audi has confirmed to this website that the TTS will be sold in the United States, expected to hit market in November 2008 as a 2009 model. At this time, DSG is the only planned transmission choice"
*AUDI Please bring the six speed manual TTS to the US and offer the DSG as an option!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 750shadow at 12:04 PM 1/9/2008_


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (750shadow)*

The flappy paddles kill it for me. Need a real manual gearbox.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_George,
Is Audi going to drop the 3.2 all together in favor of the lighter, more nimble, and more powerful TT-S?
if so that would be awesome.

I suspect the 3.2 will be replaced.


----------



## 750shadow (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: TTS ([email protected])*

Only if the TTS comes with a manual gearbox, otherwise the car will never reach its full potential!


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (750shadow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *750shadow* »_Only if the TTS comes with a manual gearbox, otherwise the car will never reach its full potential!

Right. The 3.2 is the only TT available with a clutch in North America.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (tomh009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomh009* »_
Right. The 3.2 is the only TT available with a clutch in North America.

I'm going to ask them about that in Detroit.


----------



## 750shadow (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: TTS ([email protected])*

Sounds good keep us posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This is the going to decide for me if im going to buy the car or not!


----------



## giovanni0330 (Dec 15, 2007)

ADVICE?????
Please help guys - I have a 3.2 TT S-Line DSG special color Dolphin Gray that has been on order since July 07 arriving in 3 weeks. So do I purchase this, lease or wait for the TT-S which probably will not see until 2009 in my garage. I am new to Audi Cars so any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Wyld (Feb 22, 2005)

44,900 euros? that's like 66,000 USD? i hope there is a lower USD price because that's Cayman S price range.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (giovanni0330)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giovanni0330* »_ADVICE?????
Please help guys - I have a 3.2 TT S-Line DSG special color Dolphin Gray that has been on order since July 07 arriving in 3 weeks. So do I purchase this, lease or wait for the TT-S which probably will not see until 2009 in my garage. I am new to Audi Cars so any advice would be appreciated.

Depends what your deposit is. I'd say buy/lease it then wait til the 5-cyl TTRS if you can afford it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Wyld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyld* »_44,900 euros? that's like 66,000 USD? i hope there is a lower USD price because that's Cayman S price range.

It's never a direct comparison. Plus, Europeans will pay more for a more fuel efficient vehicle. American buying patterns aren't the same. Most Audis track cheaper than a direct exchange rate ratio on the Euro price.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: In Detail: TTS ([email protected])*

I'll be orderin a set of those head lights for mine


----------



## beharikabab (May 9, 2006)

*Re: In Detail: TTS ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ The list of optional extras includes two navigation systems, a Bose sound system, an iPod port, an LED interior lighting package, electrically adjustable seats, as well as the Audi adaptive light dynamic cornering light system. The S tronic dual-clutch transmission is an Audi technology that remains unmatched by anything the competition has to offer. 

two navigation systems? perhaps the mmi will be available as well? and why not the bang & olufsen sound system?


----------



## kenny88 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (beharikabab)*

dreaming this since saw the post yesterday!!anyone want my 2.0t TT??


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (kenny88)*

As the owner of a Mk1 225, I cannot believe that Audi would only bring the DSG here. EVERY car magazine out there would rip on Audi for not giving their sports car a manual, especially with that kind of drivetrain. Even if they didn't give the car a manual initially, Audi would get so much s**t that I'd bet they would within a year. If they don't, its a stupid move on their part, because they would definetly loose sales.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (l88m22vette)*

it is quattro, rite?


----------



## kenny88 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (l88m22vette)*

i am not agree....such like out coming brand in next year....such like GTR,CLK ......they all got auto trans ....7 speed or even double clutch....i think auto trans on those sport car will get more and more....it wont be hurt the sales at all.....because people like buying high tech stuff.....


----------



## Wyld (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (tomh009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomh009* »_
Right. The 3.2 is the only TT available with a clutch in North America.

My 2.0T TT has 2 clutches!


----------



## Turbhoe (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (Wyld)*

Personally I could careless about the damn transmissions. I like the DSG and I like the 6spd MT. But the most important item is going to be PRICE. I hope they don't get foolish and have this car being more expensive than a 335i.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: In Detail: TTS ([email protected])*

VAG is worried about losing money in the US market and they pull this kind of BS on us...too bad, I was looking forward to buying one.


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (Wyld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyld* »_
My 2.0T TT has 2 clutches!

Yeah. Two clutches and no clutch pedal.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (a3-b-RS)*

HAVE YOU people driven a DSG at all????
I had my 2.0T A3 DSG for 2+ years and used it on a daily commute, in autocross situations, and one a road course once and the DSG is an absolute wonder to drive. Now i will say i have a 2004 R32 and a 98 Jetta Vr6 5 speed now which i love, but the DSG as far as fun goes is a blast. what modern day race cars use clutches anymore? NASCAR? i said modern day not ancient








I also didnt hear much complaining when the MKI TT 3.2 only came in DSG. people seemed to marvel out it and praise what it is and not criticize it.
give the DSG a chance but yes they should offer both options. I do think this has hurt the MKV R32 a lot with only one transmission offered.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (ProjectA3)*

people like to talk out thier ass about stuff...
I personally really dig it and am actually very interested in it, should be really really fast car right out of the box, not to mention that with some minor upgrades your prolly pumpin out easily more than 300hp.
I would purchase one with a dsg for everyday use in a heartbeat, I would like to see pricing as well, somehow if this is running in the same ballpark as an s5 (on the audi site they start at 51) I would prefer an s5, but for say 45-48 I would rock one in a heartbeat


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_HAVE YOU people driven a DSG at all???? (...)
I also didnt hear much complaining when the MKI TT 3.2 only came in DSG. people seemed to marvel out it and praise what it is and not criticize it.
give the DSG a chance but yes they should offer both options. I do think this has hurt the MKV R32 a lot with only one transmission offered.

Yes, have driven DSG. It's a very impressive technology, and the best automatic you can imagine. You can also shift manually, quicker than with a conventional gearbox.
*But ...* without a clutch pedal, you cannot disengage the drive train, and that's definitely one degree of control less than with a manual gearbox. And personally I *enjoy* shifting gears, while engaging the clutch manually. Even if I don't do it as fast as DSG would do it for me.
P.S. As to race cars, take a look at WRC sometime. And you might also note that those are all AWD cars ... like the TT-S.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (tomh009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomh009* »_manually. Even if I don't do it as fast as DSG would do it for me.
P.S. As to race cars, take a look at WRC sometime. And you might also note that those are all AWD cars ... like the TT-S.

WRC cars are sequential shifters more like DSG than a manual tranny, just forward and backwards. and where did AWD come into a part of my comment?
like i said i have 2 manual tranny cars now and one is a supercharged R32 so i know driving fun and excitement. I have had my R32 and A3 on the Streets of willow springs and i will say the A3 made me a better driver because i could concentrate on the car and not the great but the R32 does make a better OVERALL driving experience just not an easier one.


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_
WRC cars are sequential shifters more like DSG than a manual tranny, just forward and backwards. 

Sequential or not, they have clutch pedals. DSG/S-tronic does not. Give me DSG with a clutch pedal, and I'll actually be happy.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_HAVE YOU people driven a DSG at all????

Yes, I had one for 48 hours before I ordered my GTI 6MT. I have no axe to grind with the DSG, as it has been stated it is a very nice automatic tranny. 
I want a 6 MT and since the rest of the world can get one why can't I?
It't this kind of BS that makes me cringe when VAG talks about expanding their market.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (Woj)*

I think the main regret about no manual is twofold. DSG is awesome and I'm really a big fan. Thing is, it's just not as visceral. I don't feel as proud or skilled when DSG is matching revs and my foot isn't, or when DSG is shifting gears and I'm not.
I suspect the 3.2 is not long for this market, but if I were Audi I'd leave the 3.2 DSG in market as the more grand touring version and sell the TTS MT6 alongside. It'd be the most tuner friendly, the most sporting and the most fuel efficient. 
Plus, I think anyone who knows the TT is mostly aluminum and the tuning potential of the 2.0T, from a hotter ECU to a full on Stage III from one of any number of tuners could be recipe for the TTS spanking plenty of other cars at the track. To my knowledge, DSG does still not take the torque of the MT6 is capable of.
I am sure I'll really enjoy the DSG TTS when I drive it, but I think the TTS MT6 would get me going more.


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: In Detail: TTS ([email protected])*

is this engine identical to the S3 
im surprised nothing was mentioned about this


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (cokedrinker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cokedrinker* »_is this engine identical to the S3 
im surprised nothing was mentioned about this

Essentially the same engine, yes. So you can take a look at the RRI dyno results and see that it produces a *lot* more power than the 3.2 V6, even in stock form.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (cokedrinker)*

10hp bump, but yeah, same motor.


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: In Detail: TTS ([email protected])*

Does this TTS have a bigger turbo than a regular 2.0T, if so imagine what a chip would do, 300+ hp & torque.


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_
I have had my R32 and A3 on the Streets of willow springs and i will say the A3 made me a better driver because i could concentrate on the car and not the great but the R32 does make a better OVERALL driving experience just not an easier one.

I am sure that in racing, DSG is a great help (especially in autocross where your hands are all ready busy enough). For pure driving pleasure on public roads, the DSG can't compare to a manual. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## 750shadow (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (rexxmann)*

Not only that but if you are going to want a bigger turbo say a stage III or better say goodbye to your DSG tranny or get ready to spend some serious cash to reinforce the internals!


----------



## kidkinetic (May 18, 2002)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (750shadow)*

if they do include the dsg ...why not the upgraded 7 speed one ....... but even still give us the options ...... i own a v r32 and miss the manual and seats of my iv r32


----------



## koss2010 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (kidkinetic)*

omg i cant belive the gas mileage on this thing 29mpg !! wow thats what the VW GLI gets not to compare a GLI to a TTS


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: In Detail: TTS ([email protected])*

excellent! if it come with manual shift, I am sold!!! but usually when I am ready, something better will come out, aka TT-RS


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (IamGoofy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi Of America* »_
The sports car is safely brought to a standstill by the high-performance braking system with its *17-inch discs*. 


I assume that is a typo? Or does this car really have 17" brakes???????

Also the whole DSG vs manual debate simply boils down to personal taste. There is a whole generation of folks who will never grow up driving manual and won't have any nostalgia associated with it. Manual transmission is a dinosaur technology in the automotive world. Bragging rights due to your rev-matching/heel-toe/shifting skills? Please, thats just silly. The engineers that designed DSG will beat you every time, so they are the only one that have the bragging rights.
I learned to drive on a manual. I have a manual transmission car for both street and racetrack and I love driving it. But I see absolutely no need for a manual clutch pedal in a modern car. You only have 2 feet, why 3 pedals? Why not use technology to constantly improve the user interface and merge the gap between man and machine... If the car is easier to drive, isn't that a better car?
/rant



_Modified by phatvw at 7:14 PM 1-15-2008_


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (rexxmann)*

276 Hp does not equal a 60k car. It's only 20 more hp than the current 3.2 model. 4 cyl turbos are usually less expensive than the V6 cars anyway.
I think the base price of the TT S should be 44-45k, and then high 40's low 50's with options.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (jperryrocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jperryrocks* »_276 Hp does not equal a 60k car. It's only 20 more hp than the current 3.2 model. 4 cyl turbos are usually less expensive than the V6 cars anyway.
I think the base price of the TT S should be 44-45k, and then high 40's low 50's with options.



It will be- Go look at the price of the existing models compared with europe. Its not a direct exchange


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_
It will be- Go look at the price of the existing models compared with europe. Its not a direct exchange

3.6L 300HP version could compete nicely with the Boxster-S/Cayman-S at a $50-60K price point.
A 276HP version could compete with the Boxster/Cayman 2.7L at a $40-50K price point.


_Modified by phatvw at 1:55 PM 1-16-2008_


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (mack73)*

Why would anyone pay that much for a TTS when you can buy the ever so sexy S5 with 354hp for low/mid 50's to start?


_Modified by jperryrocks at 11:13 AM 1/17/2008_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (jperryrocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jperryrocks* »_Why would anyone pay that much for a TTS when you can buy the ever so sexy S5 with 354hp for low/mid 50's to start?

_Modified by jperryrocks at 11:13 AM 1/17/2008_

Its a different class of car. The S5 is a Grand touring coupe which weighs quite a lot more, while the TT is a nimble sports car. Why do folks lay down 50K for Lotus Elise with only 200HP???


----------



## Wyld (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (jperryrocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jperryrocks* »_Why would anyone pay that much for a TTS when you can buy the ever so sexy S5 with 354hp for low/mid 50's to start?

_Modified by jperryrocks at 11:13 AM 1/17/2008_

Gas mileage


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (Wyld)*

Okay, I spoke about this a bit with some Audi execs. Manual tranny could still come, but if it does, that doesn't bode well for TT-RS. Theoretically, they're waiting to run manual tranny in that. If that car gets scuttled for USA, then things would change. I'd personally rather see manual tranny for all of them.


----------



## 750shadow (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: TTS ([email protected])*

Same here, thanks for the update....transmission is a very important option when buying cars!


----------



## areku_x (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: TTS ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I think the main regret about no manual is twofold. DSG is awesome and I'm really a big fan. Thing is, it's just not as visceral. I don't feel as proud or skilled when DSG is matching revs and my foot isn't, or when DSG is shifting gears and I'm not.
I suspect the 3.2 is not long for this market, but if I were Audi I'd leave the 3.2 DSG in market as the more grand touring version and sell the TTS MT6 alongside. It'd be the most tuner friendly, the most sporting and the most fuel efficient. 
Plus, I think anyone who knows the TT is mostly aluminum and the tuning potential of the 2.0T, from a hotter ECU to a full on Stage III from one of any number of tuners could be recipe for the TTS spanking plenty of other cars at the track. To my knowledge, DSG does still not take the torque of the MT6 is capable of.
I am sure I'll really enjoy the DSG TTS when I drive it, but I think the TTS MT6 would get me going more.
 
There are modded dsg cars pushing 300 pounds of torque +.


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: In Detail: TTS ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Okay, I spoke about this a bit with some Audi execs. Manual tranny could still come, but if it does, that doesn't bode well for TT-RS. Theoretically, they're waiting to run manual tranny in that. If that car gets scuttled for USA, then things would change. I'd personally rather see manual tranny for all of them.

So that might mean a 1-2 year wait for a TTS with a manual gearbox (assuming that it does come at all), right?


----------



## 750shadow (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (tomh009)*

From the S3 Article: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"The TTS will be an S-Tronic-only affair… for now. As much as we love Audi’s dual-clutch direct shift gearbox, we relish rowing our own gears and matching our own revs more. In that regard, we remember fondly the days when drivetrain simplification for Audi of America product planners meant manual only for TT buyers. We thought of it as a way to sift out the truest enthusiasts. Poseurs were out of luck."


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (tomh009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomh009* »_
So that might mean a 1-2 year wait for a TTS with a manual gearbox (assuming that it does come at all), right?

Model year intros make the most sense, or January release as the oncoming model year. If Audi makes the decision for no TTRS, they could have the TTS prepped rather quickly if they wanted to. In as much, it would be as quick as they want or need it to be and could be sooner.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (750shadow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *750shadow* »_From the S3 Article: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"The TTS will be an S-Tronic-only affair… for now. As much as we love Audi’s dual-clutch direct shift gearbox, we relish rowing our own gears and matching our own revs more. In that regard, we remember fondly the days when drivetrain simplification for Audi of America product planners meant manual only for TT buyers. We thought of it as a way to sift out the truest enthusiasts. Poseurs were out of luck."

Yeah, I ran that this morning and forgot to cross-post into this forum. Will do so now.


----------



## Syncros (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: In Detail: TTS ([email protected])*

TTS brochure:
http://www.tts-freunde.de/Down...t.pdf 
http://www.audi.de/etc/mediali...e.pdf

the TTS engine seems to be based on the new EA888 platform.
that means instead of a timing belt it got chains.


----------



## firegti (Jun 7, 2004)

Like others, I am disappointed on not seeing a 6speed here. Been waiting for a long time for the 2.0 with quattro but dsg is a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## 4EversEnd (Jun 7, 2007)

i have DSG in my A3 and if the 2.0 TT came in a 6MT i would swap out in a heart beat. im actually pretty bored w/ my car and might just get a GTI to play around w/
so you can mark me down as DSG = deal breaker
but different strokes for different folks, right?


----------



## firegti (Jun 7, 2004)

It is true that dsg is a great automatic and I think they should have both for those who want it. For me though, I just dont feel like im having as much fun in actually driving a car with paddle shifters. Believe me I am trying to convert because I want this car.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Feb 26, 2006)

i like the new TTS..








I will order my TTS Coupé next week.








cya
http://www.alex-poellinger.de
TTS-Freunde.de | Die Audi TTS Community


----------



## 750shadow (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (4EversEnd)*

DSG's is a great replacement for traditional automatics. Not a replacement for traditional manuals!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (750shadow)*

When car companies list a 17" brake system, they're actually listing the minimum wheel you can run to clear the brakes. 
Audi does not make money in the U.S. market, or very little. they make plenty in europe. that is why the exchange rate does not carry over. a loaded V8 Q7 in Germany is $85,000 Euro!!!


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm already pretty set on buying a TT-S Coupe with DSG. 
My two cents on the TT-RS: People who buy the R8 want bragging rights. The R8 will still have the looks and the edge in speed in the Audi lineup, so why not provide the TT-RS for the people who actually want to drive their high-end sports car daily?
All things considered, the TT-RS will probably be faster and cheaper than the Carrera S anyway, so that's at least challenging Porsche's "we're better than everybody" authority -- and simply leaving them with the "our cars have soul" argument.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: In Detail: TTS (tomh009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomh009* »_
Sequential or not, they have clutch pedals. DSG/S-tronic does not. Give me DSG with a clutch pedal, and I'll actually be happy.

they only use the clutch pedal to get moving - then its just pull for shift...


----------

